# Russell Outdoor Guides (YEAR OF THE GIANTS)



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 2, 2017)

Year of Giants is what I am calling it.  I can call it this because, I have been hunting with Russell Outdoors for last 5 years. Even in the pass 5 years hunters have harvest and missed some giant black bears in Jerry's bear camp. But, this year was different. There was 3 Giants hit the ground. Jerry had 9 hunters harvested 8 bears out of 9 and 9Th hunter had a shot on a mature bear, but was looking for a bigger one.
When I arrived in camp, I got unpacked, shot my bow and had some lunch. First nights hunt was at the stand called flintlock it was named that because, My father harvested his 1st black bear using a flintlock. My hunt was a little slow. No bears, but seen alot of beautiful scenery. Heard some wolfs and grouse thumping their wings and some loons sounding their mating calls.
2nd night I hunted 37 and had a gaint at 15 ft. with no shot. The third night I hunted Gooks and saw the biggest black bear that I every seen and but he was chasing a sow and he wouldn't give me a shot. Then on the fourth night, I hunted the cul-de-sac. I was the last one to my blind, The blind was a few ferns about 1 1/2 ft. tall with a couple of pine limbs. The bait drum was at 10 yards.
At 615 I had a sow come in and when I say come in she got close, I could have petted her on the head. She looked at me then went to bait drum and started eatting cranberries. She fed for about 15 minutes and got up, then looked at me and walk off. 10 min. later I heard something running behind me and coming around to my right. It was sow, she ran to the bait and eatting as fast as she can. Then from behind me, I heard clunking coming toward me. About that time I had a young bear came running in front and pass me. The sow at the bait ran up in the woods. In the woods in front me 2 bears running and 1 walking. Then in front of me another sow came running out the woods and pass me. Then I saw him walking down a trail in the woods and clunking, he looked like Volkswagen bus coming towards me. He came out at ten yards looked at me and turn to my right did not have a goodshot and then he turn and gave me a shot I pull my bow back. he looked at me and ran up in the woods. I Thought I miss my shot. I could still see him he turned and was coming back. Still at full draw, a bear step out and at broad side I let my arrow go and watched it hit the target and the bear ran off. While watching my string of my string tracker peeling off up threw the woods, I saw bears running everywhere. To make a long story short the first bear out was a sow and the big 1 got away again.
Next morning we took BEAR (Jerry's tracking dog.) to recover my bear and found her somewhere around 100 yards away. 
That night Jerry's hunters put down 4 bears counting mind. It rained that night hard and wash almost all the blood away, But BEAR the (Bear dog) found all 4 bears. 
This was awesome hunt and alot of fun. Now I have some new friends and New great memories.
Jerry's guides Put up stands, but hunting from the ground in a blind or in the bushes is awesome.
Good Luck and Be safe
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 2, 2017)

*Year of the giants*

Pitures


----------



## jbogg (Jul 2, 2017)

Great story!  Jerry knows what he's doing.  Awesome pics as well!


----------

